# Maikta screwgun....? anyone??



## mikeyg47 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Am from the UK and was wondering if anyone new the mosel of a makita screwgun that I used to use..it had a battery pack that you could waer like a backpack and the gun was on a cord..it was great and was wondering if you guys knew of them?

How is the drywall trade going in the US...plenty of work about?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ukdrywall (Feb 21, 2007)

hey bud i know the tool your on about they had a 14.4 volt batterypack that you put on your back with a cable going to the gun, i used to have one, another guy i knew had one and got a nasty shock of his when the cable split i think makita stopped making them a few years back, you should look at the hilti sf4000a you can get a battery holder that sits on your belt with a curly lead going to the drill, i supply these to the guys that work for me, you can use the collated attachment with them as well


----------



## krobinson (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll vouch for the Hilti SF4000a 18 volt! It is a fine, durable pieco of equipment, a bit pricey but worth the $$$.

I am wondering how long before Dewalt or Hilti build their guns with the lightweight features of lithium-ion power? That's the cordless I want.

Kim


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I love the lithium-ion batteries, Have a couple Hitachi's with it. But i'm a DeWalt man and always will be, I outfit all my trucks and men with them. I do have other drywall screw guns besides DeWalt. Like Milwaukee, Bosch, Hilti(which works GREAT for large jobs), and Rigid. But I use DeWalt for just about everything. 

I have not tried the Hilti SF4000a, but i'm sure it's great, as all my other Hilti tools are, and they pay for themselves almost instantly, even though they are a little pricey.


----------



## mikeyg47 (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone want to employ a metal fixer from the UK??
Would love to work in the states..and I love my job...am working on a private school at the moment here in the UK and am fixing an MF ceiling with two different barrel radius going into eachother..a challenge but should look good when done


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Good Luck with that, post some pics when it's done if you can.


----------

